# Review the DSi



## xxRAG3 (Apr 5, 2009)

I pretty much listen to every review you guys post. I have a request. Could you review the DSi, and see if DS phat/lite should be upgraded to it.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diosoth (Apr 5, 2009)

An overpriced "upgrade" with dollar store quality cameras, no GBA slot and a screen that 12% larger, but the fanboys will buy it in droves. Oh, and an online store to sell nothing but casual games.

That's about all there is to it.


----------



## PuyoDead (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, there's a good negative review to start. It'll only be a few hours before reviews from people who actually have the DSi will start rolling in.


----------



## Spartan117H3 (Apr 5, 2009)

There is going to be DSi enhanced/DSi only games. Other than that, it's just an overpriced DS. I'm getting one in an hour and a half. I'm not going to try the shop since I don't want to update the Firmware. I'm also going to use an AK2i on it, I heard it works.


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 5, 2009)

i dont understand why everyone hates the dsi
this is a great upgrade


----------



## xxRAG3 (Apr 5, 2009)

thats why i want to hear gbatemp about it.


----------



## Martiin (Apr 5, 2009)

"i hate the DSi its terrible"
and now people are going to talk shit about it and then get it after everyone else is.


----------



## JPH (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, I had intended on doing a DSi review for GBAtemp.
However, I decided to hold off for now and purchase one in the future.

Believe me when I say this - no sponsor would ever donate a $170 piece of equipment to GBAtemp for review!
If you guys want to see a DSi review some time soon I suggest you look around to some other sites or get to donating to the review staff ;D


----------



## dib (Apr 5, 2009)

Of course no donor would gift you a DS.  That would be a cruel act of aggression, and people here probably like the mods on average.


----------



## PuyoDead (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll do a review fairly soon. But I won't have my AK2i for another week to include in a review.

But for a mini review: Great system, but unless you have the money for it, and/or want the totally rehauled physical build, it isn't quite ready as a must-buy yet.


----------



## JoyConG (Apr 5, 2009)

Didn't Team Acekard donate 2 Japanese DSi's to you guys?


----------



## Crossedoutt (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmm, the ndsi is a great console to have, unless you already have a ndsl. the dsi's camera isn't all that great, but it's a camera nevertheless. The functions in the camera ( Resemblance, merge ) are great fun. The acekard 2i also makes things alot better, and it works great. 

So overall: BUY the NDSI, unless you already have a DSL, which i just the same. The DSI is good, but not that good that you also want both DSi and DSL at the same time. If you want the DSI, but don't have the money, you can always go to gamestop and trade in your old DSL and $70 for the DSi.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## anaxs (Apr 13, 2009)

u guys are sayion it has a bad camera without even lookin at it...( it doesnt matter bout mp) ....personally i think te dsi is a great upgrade.....i hopoe the dsi homebrew channel team is successful so we can have home brew on dsi.....and i hope the dsi only games are good......but over all i love the dsi...great console


----------



## erik419 (Apr 14, 2009)

I love it and the camera is fun, hopefully like said there be a VC channel to download classic games and stuff.

I got the black one and i love the feel of it!


----------

